# Itchy Skin



## Toy4Rick (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Our Golden, 4 years this month scratches and digs a lot. She is an indoor dog 75-80% of the time, eats Taste of the Wild, gets 2000IUs of Omega 3/day, is flea free and is grain free.

She gets so bad at times we must take her the vet for a shot and a round of Prednisone.

Seems to help however looking to provide more relief.

We live in north San Diego, grass/dirt/concrete yard, salt water pool which she loves, daily walks in the nearby canyon, daily brushing, needs a bath every 2-3 weeks

My question is regarding Shampoos. We have tried Eqyss, Oatmeal Shampoos... *The vet strongly recommends Head and Shoulders w/Zinc.*

Thoughts?
Thanks in advance
Rick


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It could be the salt water pool if she is in it very often. Salt water is very dehydrating to the skin. Are you rinsing her well with tap water and drying her off after she has been swimming? 
As for the shampoo, I wouldn't recommend using a human shampoo on a dog.


----------

